# Portage County



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a pic of a buck shot before gun season here in portage county. Nice deer!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks more like an ELK. Congrats


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Lot a rack for sure. Good job.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Fishingful are you hunting portage county my family and I are hunting close to the old winery on 224 area it's been the worst we have ever experienced in about 14 years have seen 1 yearling and 1 year and half old that's been it in about 5 trips on average we would see about 4-6 deer a day not sure what happened thinking maybe EHD


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Right down the road from us Jim. My buddy has permission for the property it was shot on and missed it early in the season. Had him 40 yds and knicked a tree branch. Some big deer in those woods









Shot in the same woods in 2010!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Right down the road from us Jim. My buddy has permission for the property it was shot on and missed it early in the season. Had him 40 yds and knicked a tree branch. Some big deer in those woods
> View attachment 224592
> 
> 
> Shot in the same woods in 2010!


Looks like those deer could be brother's!! A couple of true Giants there!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't shoot that one and it's not me but someone that lives around here. 

I have seen some deer around here. The farms around me have state permits and a few guys that protect the crops. So they put a pretty good hurting on them late summer into fall. I haven't even been out yet this year.

There are some monsters around here but good luck getting permission. I saw a non typical that would have put these 2 deer to shame. But I had a squirrel gun in my hand.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I live 3 miles east of West Branch Reservoir. The deer population around my place haven't recovered from the fever three years ago. So few around I won't hunt them.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've seen a lot of deer even on the pubic at west branch this year.

I talked to rueffners a few months ago and they had already taken 19 from there.


----------

